# March Puppy Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Adriennelane - Lucy*








*allux00 - Musty*








*AmyinAr - Bailey*








*Augustus McCraes Mom - Gus*








*baileygrinch - Molly Sue*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*BeauShel - Bama*








*Bob-N-Tash - Bob*








*Bradys mom - Brady*








*Celeigh - Fergus*








*cham - Hailey*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*CreekviewGoldens - Maddie*








*Darren - Tyson*








*davebeech - Tom*








*DMS - Skipper*








*dwddavid - Hank & Goldie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*EddieME - Eddie*








*ErikaS - Obi*








*Frack77*








*FriendsOfZoe - Zoe*








*GoldenKat - Allie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*








*GriffynsMom - Griffyn*








*Heidi36oh - Peanut*








*hirosmom*








*Hudson - Hudson*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*jbold - Maddie*








*Joan Bennett - Uciebear*








*Joe - Lila*








*kellange123 - Daisy*








*kerribear's golden kids - Maverick*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*K.J. - Jenny*








*Kzwicker - Murphy & Kai*








*LibbysMom - Libby*








*linncurrie*








*Lisa and Willow - Willow*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*LOVEisGOLDEN - Layla Belle*








*maryjean*








*mdoats - Rookie*








*moverking - Loocie*








*Murphy1029 - Murphy*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Nicci831 - Austin*








*our gomez - Gomez*








*paula bedard - Ike*








*pdhaudio83 - DJ & Prince*








*PJD001 - Jack*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*ShannonW - Charlie*








*Shylah - Shylah*








*Siennas Mom - Sienna*








*SimTek - Sammy*








*TailersFolks - Tailer*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*telsmith1 - Duke*








*THE HONEY WOLVES - Lucy*








*twinny41 - Meg*


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

lol! wow that is a LOT of puppies!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

they're all cute!!!!!! I still like the frog attack, though


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

There's too many too pic..I think I can vote for more than one right?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't see the option for "All of the above"?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No kidding.... how to choose, how to choose.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

it's not fair I can only choose one, there are just too many fabulous pics


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

That was hard. They are all so cute.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that was very hard! they are all too cute!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Rick...FYI...it is not Kuddles & Maverick...it is Maverick, Kuddles & Nemo's puppy....Thanks...So hard to choose just 1...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Rick...FYI...it is not Kuddles & Maverick...it is Maverick, Kuddles & Nemo's puppy....Thanks...So hard to choose just 1...


There...fixed. It gets pretty hectic getting the pictures all organized....


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> There...fixed. It gets pretty hectic getting the pictures all organized....


Great job with all the pictures, Rick! It's clear it's a lot of work. 

I think I'm going to have to come back to this thread anytime I need a pick-me-up. It's puppy overload!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Celeigh said:


> Great job with all the pictures, Rick! It's clear it's a lot of work.


Thanks....I appreciate that....


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

WOW! these pictures are all really cute. I have narrowed my choices to 19 only, haha... any ideas how to chose only one???


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

It was a very hard decision. I loved ALOT of the pics. But I couldnt resist - *Bradys mom - Brady* !!!! Gooood-Luck


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice job, Rick--definately a work of love.....

And I agree--just too many pics. Errrr, too many GREAT pics....

Because there's NEVER too many puppy pics....

One of my favorite threads on the Forum!

Thanks to everyone for submitting photos!

SJ


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AtticusJordie said:


> Nice job, Rick--definately a work of love.....


Thank you.... There was more than 50 puppy pictures this month.... Happy to hear people appreciate the work involved...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Katiesmommy said:


> It was a very hard decision. I loved ALOT of the pics. But I couldnt resist - *Bradys mom - Brady* !!!! Gooood-Luck


Thanks so much for the vote! We call Brady our little super model. Now if only we can get him to fall asleep on some bricks and we will RULE this competition!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang this is killing me I got two puppers in the voting. ROFL


----------



## goldenretrieverfan (Mar 22, 2008)

wow...I'm blown away with all the beautiful pics here and the names.It's tough for me to choose one for my new puppy...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

goldenretrieverfan said:


> wow...I'm blown away with all the beautiful pics here and the names.It's tough for me to choose one for my new puppy...


Did I mention Hooch??? ROFLMBO Sorry I couldn;t resist.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

mdoats said:


> I don't see the option for "All of the above"?


Yep! I need to make 52 more screen names so I can vote for each one! This is too much! And the littermates , oh lord- how do pick just one???


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Easy, vote for Tucker... lol j/k


----------

